# John Hagee



## xcrunner12 (Jun 28, 2006)

I was channel surfing this morning and I came across a show hosted by John Hagee and he was talking about the Jews and how it is our obligation to guard and take care of them this sounded dispensational, but i never put much stock in dispensationalism i always was amillennial. What do you guys think of John Hagee?

[Edited on 6-28-2006 by xcrunner12]


----------



## Scott (Jun 28, 2006)

Hagee is dispensational and he errs on those issues. I think he labels covenant theology as heresy.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 28, 2006)

Hagee is not only Dispensational, but in many ways _hyper_-Dispensational, even by the standards of most committed Dispensationalists. To give you an idea, he teaches that contemporary Jews do not need to believe in Christ or accept the Gospel, since they completely have their own separate covenant with God.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2006)

http://www.pfo.org/jonhagee.htm

http://www.equip.org/free/DH005.htm


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 28, 2006)

Why do we need to protect them when the Dispensational says that Revelation says that two thirds of Israel is going to be wiped out. We'd just be prolonging the inevitable. The weirdest group of Dispensationalists are the ones that are giving money to help the jews return to Israel. "Step right up, we're going to fly you to Israel where you can be the first to die in the Nicolas Carpathia's holocaust!" Dispie's are strange.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 28, 2006)

Hagee doesn't even think Jews need Jesus. If he cares so much about them, then he should be willing to proclaim the Gospel to them.

Hagee is a false teacher anyway.

[Edited on 6-29-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## xcrunner12 (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Hagee is not only Dispensational, but in many ways _hyper_-Dispensational, even by the standards of most committed Dispensationalists. To give you an idea, he teaches that contemporary Jews do not need to believe in Christ or accept the Gospel, since they completely have their own separate covenant with God.



Wow, is he respected in the mainstream "Christian" culture like Billy Graham, etc... I would love to hear how he justifies that belief with John 14:6


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 28, 2006)

I actually own the John Hagee prophecy Bible.

I am willing to part with it if anyone wishes to buy it from me. :bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Hagee doesn't even think Jews need to Jesus. If he cares so much about them, then he should be willing to proclaim the Gospel to them.
> 
> Hagee is a false teacher anyway.



Ditto. He as well is involved in the prosperity movement. 

Hagee, John Cornerstone church

A Statement of our Doctrine:

The Lord Jesus Christ
We believe in the deity of Jesus Christ as the only begotten Son of 

God. 
We believe in His substitutionary death for all men, His resurrection, and His eventual return to judge the world.

Salvation
We believe all men are born with a sinful nature and that the work of the Cross was to redeem man from the power of sin. 
We believe that this salvation is available to all who will receive it.

The Holy Spirit
We believe in the existence of the Holy Spirit as the third person of the Trinity and in His interaction with man. 
We believe in the baptism of the Holy Spirit as manifested by the fruit and the gifts of the Spirit.

The Sacred Scripture
We believe in the scripture as the inspired Word of God and that it is the complete revelation of God's will for mankind. 
We believe in the absolute authority of the scripture to govern the affairs of man.

Stewardship
We believe that every man is the steward of his life and resources which ultimately belong to God. 
We believe that tithing is a measure of obedience to the scriptural principles of stewardship.

The Church
We believe in the Church as the eternal and universal Body of Christ consisting of all those who have accepted the work of the atonement. 
We believe in the need for a local assembly of believers for the purposes of evangelization and edification.

Home Ministry
Our Church is divided into small groups that meet in individual homes throughout the week for ministry and fellowship. 
We believe that maximum spiritual growth and development come through membership in these groups.

Prayer and Praise
We believe in the worship of the Lord through singing, clapping, and the lifting of hands. 
We believe in the authority of the believer to as freely of the Lord for his needs.

Body Ministry
We believe in the ministry of the Holy Spirit to the Church body through the anointing of oil by the elders of the church. 
We make this ministry available to all at each worship service.

Evangelism
We believe that evangelism is the obligation of every follower of Jesus Christ. 
The Lord commands us to go out and make disciples in all of the Earth. 
We believe that each person is first responsible to evangelism in their own family as the Holy Spirit leads them and gives them the ability.

Water Baptism
We believe in the ordinance of water baptism by immersion in obedience to the word of God. 
All those who have accepted Jesus Christ as their personal savior should be baptized in water as a public profession of their faith in Christ and to experience what the Bible calls the "circumcision of the Spirit." 
Baptisms are conducted each Sunday in the evening service.

*Our Commitment to Israel
We believe in the promise of Genesis 12:3 regarding the Jewish people and the nation of Israel. 
We believe that this is an eternal covenant between God and the seed of Abraham to which God is faithful.*

Our Church sponsors non-conversionary activities to express our love and support for the descendants of Abraham.

The Priesthood of the Believer
We believe that every believer has a unique relationship to the Lord. 
As His children, every Christian has immediate access to the throne of Grace and the ability to manifest the power of the Lord Jesus Christ in ministry. 

Members of the Cornerstone Church are encouraged to fing a place of ministry in the Body of Christ and utilize the gifts the Holy Spirit has placed within them.

Holy Communion
All believers are encouraged to participate in the Holy Communion which is held the first Sunday of each month.


----------

